# a photographers dream laptop



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 1, 2009)

a laptop developed for photographers. made to make editing easy. the slide out screen makes it easy to put tools bar from editing programs in it or some other personal preferance. check out the stats!

Lenovo - Laptop computers - ThinkPad W Series


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 1, 2009)

...meh. It's not *my* dream laptop, for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 3, 2009)

I would have to say that no Laptop is even remotely a dream for photographers. In  my opinion there's no dream laptop and those who say there is just haven't used the right desktop machine. 

Kudos to the inclusion of a calibration and a touchpad but ultimately these are just features that would be useful in case of an emergency. Laptops aren't physically large enough to have IPS screens, the laptop screen despite it's fold out section (which I presume would need to be calibrated separately would have contrast shifts with viewing angles meaning your edits are really not repeatable. The screen includes no lookup table standard for screens used for critical photography. Also I wonder how well applications like Lightroom or photoshop CS4 which don't have floating panels could be used with that tiny fold out screen (but that's less of an issue).

Oh and that trackpad is TINY! Looks like more of a pain than a dream feature.

Oh and a desktop replacement laptop is hardly a laptop. I doubt the battery life of that thing would get me to work in the morning 

It's good to see someone has our interests at heart but the technology just isn't there yet. Good for emergencies but ultimately for any critical on location work someone would still need to cart a decent screen along with them. The options in my eyes don't make it much more desirable than a MacBook Pro, which is what I would use if I needed a laptop, but I still would only preview on it and wait till I'm back to edit.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 3, 2009)

of course no laptop will out perform the best dektop but out of all laptop you have to admit the design is pretty sweet. plus try taking your destop to europe when you go to take photos for 3 weeks haha. if i was rich i wouldnt mind having this just because i think its got cool useful features. ive listened to podcasts where photographers who have used it say its pretty sweet but who knows if their getting paid to say that or what.

i think they said it has an automatic screen calibration system or something like that - dont quote me on that but i know i read something about the calibation system makes the color awesome and it configures your printer to match the color exactly to the screen. you guys are gonna make me research this again to cure my curiosity.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 3, 2009)

You're just lucky Garbz. I do all my editing on a MacBook Pro (which will be relegated to lesser duties when I upgrade later and get myself a decent desktop machine...). :greenpbl:


----------



## Garbz (Jul 3, 2009)

Laptops are powerful and useful enough. musicaleCA buy a decent screen 

They do still serve their purpose. When I go overseas I too take a laptop along to do my photo work on. But I don't process the photos, except for a few snaps that I upload to flickr. I leave that for a painful few weeks at home, sorting through the crap load of crap photos I took to find the couple of good ones. 

But really that laptop I think would be a dream for drafters and engineers, where all the same principles as photography make the laptop great, except for the colour critical part.


----------

